# East river monsters



## fishboy (Oct 6, 2007)

Well not really, but the trout have moved in and are hungry. I took the paddle board out there this morning for the tail of the falling tide and managed 15+ specks and a couple white trout. Most fish came on the jig I was "trolling" behind me as I fan fasted. A couple keepers but mostly shorts, glad I pinched the barbs before I started for more healthy releases.


----------



## fishboy (Oct 6, 2007)

Another shot further up river


----------



## Rjw615 (May 26, 2008)

Wirelessly posted

That is a fat fish, were you above the bridge?


----------



## Hydro Therapy 2 (Sep 11, 2008)

Fishing on a paddle board......nice


----------



## DAWGONIT (Jan 16, 2009)

WTG!
Thanks for sharing report & pics fishboy.
Catch 'em up.


----------



## fishboy (Oct 6, 2007)

Thanks guys. That's a cool river, I've never been before but it was the only place I could think of protected from the wind. The trout were within 
1 mile each side of the ramp, typically on the bottom in the deeper bends of the river.


----------



## TheMasterBaiter (Jun 4, 2012)

What bait and method were you using? I was just there a couple of days ago for hours and didn't even get a bite!! lol thanks


----------



## fishboy (Oct 6, 2007)

Soft plastics on 1/4oz head fished very slow and with little action from the rod tip. Infact most bites came with the rod that was just sitting in the holder while I drifted


----------



## Pompano Joe (Jan 28, 2009)

What rod and reel is that, Fishboy?


----------

